# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA to SBH by boat

## Peter NJ

487352_10151359606617760_31523061_n.jpg

----------


## andynap

That looks like 2 outboards. Hopefully you will still have your teeth when you dock.

----------


## MIke R

> That looks like 2 outboards. Hopefully you will still have your teeth when you dock.




you wont......LOL...too small for the trip if you ask me...but good for them if they can get that kind of coin for it

----------


## Peter NJ

back in the day they ran on a Tuesday or Wednesday as well..much bigger boat and free rum punch..I think RT was under $50 bucks..

----------


## MIke R

yes..before the invasion of American tourists waving C Notes at everyone for everything.... :Big Grin:

----------

